# [SOLVED]xmms-wma - błąd podczas kompilacji

## Nomen

Hello

Oto moje kolejne zmartwienie:

emerge xmms-wma

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-plugins/xmms-wma-1.0.5 to /

 * xmms-wma-1.0.5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * xmms-wma-1.0.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking xmms-wma-1.0.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xmms-wma-1.0.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/xmms-wma-1.0.5/work

 * Applying xmms-wma-1.0.5-ffmpeg.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/xmms-wma-1.0.5/work/xmms-wma-1.0.5 ...

xmms-wma.c: In function 'wma_playbuff':

xmms-wma.c:348: error: 'FifoBuffer' undeclared (first use in this function)

xmms-wma.c:348: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

xmms-wma.c:348: error: for each function it appears in.)

xmms-wma.c:348: error: expected ';' before 'f'

xmms-wma.c:351: error: 'f' undeclared (first use in this function)

xmms-wma.c: In function 'wma_play_loop':

xmms-wma.c:395: warning: 'avcodec_decode_audio' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2520)

xmms-wma.c: In function 'wma_play_file':

xmms-wma.c:430: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

xmms-wma.c: In function 'wma_file_info_box':

xmms-wma.c:489: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

make[1]: *** [obj/xmms-wma.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-plugins/xmms-wma-1.0.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3065:   Called src_compile

  xmms-wma-1.0.5.ebuild, line 30:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-plugins:xmms-wma-1.0.5:20070219-101411.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/betacomp-overlay'
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.17-rc3-no2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-rc3-no2 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Feb 2007 11:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.91.0.7, 2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig cvs distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://212.219.56.132/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://212.219.56.134/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://212.219.56.134/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://194.117.143.71/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL ISO-8859-2"

LC_ALL="pl_PL ISO-8859-2"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/pkgdir/ututo"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/betacomp-overlay /usr/local/portage/conrad /usr/local/portage/nomen"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acpi alsa apache2 apic apm berkdb bitmap-fonts cid clflush cli cmov constant_tsc cracklib crypt cups cx8 de dlloader dri ds_cpl dts dvdr eds emboss encode esd ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran fpu fxsr gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 ht iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal libg++ libwww mad mca mce midi mikmod mmx monitor motif mp3 mpeg msr mtrr ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl oss pae pam pat pbe pcre perl pge png pni pppd pse pse36 python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl sep session spell spl ss sse sse2 ssl tcpd tm truetype truetype-fonts tsc type1-fonts up vme vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xtpr xv zlib" 

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" 

KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" 

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia v4l"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Szukałem troche na necie i ktoś zaproponował żeby zainstalować xmms-xmmsmplayer zamiast xmms-wma bo właściwie mplayer ma kodeki win32 wiec powinien jako wtyczka do xmmsa odtwarzac wma.

Na razie tego nie robie bo właściwie to xmms-wma mam zainstalowany i wma mi czyta tylko podczas revdep-rebuild chce się przekompilować bo krzyczy ,że ma uszkodzoną biblioteke no i wtedy się wywala.

----------

## Gabrys

A można wiedzieć do czego używasz xmms-a? Jest już wywalony z portage, więc może czas przejść na Audaciousa?

----------

## Nomen

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A można wiedzieć do czego używasz xmms-a? Jest już wywalony z portage, więc może czas przejść na Audaciousa?

 

Dlatego ,że audacious nei ma wtyczki media-plugins/xmms-kde  :Razz: 

Jak się pojawi to może przejde na niego  :Smile: 

----------

## kneczaj

Ja np używam xmms ponieważ płynniej się w nim lista odtwarzania przewija i jak się przesuwa okno to nie zostawia śladów  :Razz: 

----------

## Gabrys

A mi pod berylem aplikacje na GTK1 wywracają X-a albo Xgl-a  :Sad: .

----------

## Yatmai

 *Quote:*   

> A można wiedzieć do czego używasz xmms-a? Jest już wywalony z portage, więc może czas przejść na Audaciousa?

 

Nie czepiaj się chłopaka, sam próbuje się zaprzyjaźnić z Audaciousem, ale z każdym dniem coraz bardziej widzę, że to tania, niedopracowana podróbka Xmms'a  :Razz: 

Btw, musiałeś coś w konfiguracji skopać, bo mnie Xmms co prawda zajmuje troche procka przy berylu/xgl ale nie wpływa na stabilność  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Btw, musiałeś coś w konfiguracji skopać, bo mnie Xmms co prawda zajmuje troche procka przy berylu/xgl ale nie wpływa na stabilność 

 

No sam XMMS to nie wiem, bo nie mam, ale GTKtalog np. wywraca mi X-a albo Xgl-a.

----------

## backfire

Audacious jest za bardzo nie dopracowany, probowalem sie przesiasc na niego ale bez powodzenia, xmms kroloje nadal u mnie, teraz co prawda z overlaya jest bo ktos wyrzucil go z glonego portage  :Sad: 

----------

## Nomen

Wywaliłem xmms-wma i zainstalowałem xmmplayer.

Działa jak marzenie  :Smile: 

Jeszcze się trochę pobronię przed audaciousem.

Daję SOLVED bo rozwiązałem swój problem chociąż faktycznie xmms-wma nadal się wywala przy kompilacji.

----------

## Gabrys

A tak właściwie, to skąd miałeś tego xmms-wma? Z overlaya zugaina?

(A teraz przeczytacie to zdanie jeszcze raz i zobaczcie ilu słów z niego nie zrozumie zwykły człowiek  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Nomen

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A tak właściwie, to skąd miałeś tego xmms-wma? Z overlaya zugaina?
> 
> (A teraz przeczytacie to zdanie jeszcze raz i zobaczcie ilu słów z niego nie zrozumie zwykły człowiek  ).

 

Z kilku różnych miejsc, dlatego zrezygnowałem bo się wysypywały wszystkie.

Ostatnie 2 które pamietam to z betacomp-overlay oraz z tej stronki http://rapidshare.com/files/15960707/xmms.tar.gz.tar.bz2.html

W każdym razie temat dla mnie zakończony.

----------

